# Documents required for EOI submission



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi All,

Whislt awaiting my ACS assessment result, thought of proactively getting whatever that is required to submit the EOI, ready. Need all your experts support in knowing the docs/evidence/proof required at the point of lodging the EOI.

Thanks

Sameera207


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

you dont need documents for lodging an eoi..
once u get an invite, you need to provide all documents to support your claim in eoi..


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> you dont need documents for lodging an eoi..
> once u get an invite, you need to provide all documents to support your claim in eoi..


Thanks mate for your response. And congrats once again on receiving the invite:clap2:


----------



## pradeepkt (Sep 11, 2013)

Is my wife's medium of instruction required for EOI submission?


----------



## SDS (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi Everyone
Can anyone tell me when do we have to sumit the declaration of financial capacity.what are the documents to be submitted for EOI
Thanks
SDS


----------



## pradeepkt (Sep 11, 2013)

Actually we don't need any documents for eoi submission. All documents are needed for visa only.


----------



## SDS (Sep 20, 2013)

pradeepkt said:


> Actually we don't need any documents for eoi submission. All documents are needed for visa only.


Thank you Pradeep for your guidance .Was really getting worried about how I will be able to submit the docs so soon
Thanks
Regards
SDS


----------

